# (edit Cutti) Von Pixel zu Vektorgrafik -> vektorisieren



## Gardian (12. Mai 2003)

*Wie macht man ...*

Hi, hier meine frage, wie kann ich DAShier machen? muss ich da selbst malen oder geht das mit filter?

cu


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Mai 2003)

Hi,

vektorisieren kannst du z.B. mit:

Adobe Streamline
Corel Trace
oder Handarbeit mit jedem anderen Vektorprogramm

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Gardian (12. Mai 2003)

hab nur ps und illustrator, wenn es mit illustrator geht, kannst du mir sagen wie?

cu


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Mai 2003)

Hi nochmal,

das geht mit dem Illu leider nur mit Handarbeit.
Foto plazieren und dann nachzeichnen. Sehr mühselig.

Wenn du es nicht ganz zwingend als tolles Vektorformat brauchst,
sondern "nur" als Effekt, dann kannst du versuchen, in Photoshop
das Bild mit "Tontrennung" auf wenige Farben zu reduzieren.
Dann mit "Störungen und Kratzer entfernen" rumspielen (z.B. Radius 4).
Dadurch verschwindet das Rauschen im Bild und die einzelnen "Formen" werden klarer.

Wenn das noch nicht reicht, dann kannst du einzelne Farbbereiche auswählen und in Pfade konvertieren, die du dann mit den Pfadwerkzeugen bearbeiten kannst, um die gewünschten Flächen zu bekommen.

Ist und bleibt eben ein wenig Handarbeit.

toi toi toi
lightbox

PS:
1. Wenn es nun weiter um Photoshop gehen sollte, dann verschiebe ich den Thread zurück ins PS-Board.
2. Bitte gewöhn dir hier auf tutorials.de die übliche Groß-/Kleinschreibung an. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gardian (12. Mai 2003)

hi nochmals 

und wenn ich die trial von adobe streamline saugen, gehts mit dem prog leichter? weil du oben es genannt hast?
thx für die hilfe!!!

cu


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Mai 2003)

a) Groß- und Kleinschreibung bitte berücksichtigen, wie Lightbox schon erwähnte

b) Bitte beim Nächsten mal einen aussagekräftigern Betreff/Topic...

Danke!!!


----------



## Scryypy (27. April 2004)

Hi there,

I just found this site on my web site logs. Now, I'm not sure if you can understand this, or what, but from what little german I know it appears that someone has told you that my work was created using a filter in Adobe Photoshop, this is not the case.

The image (now located here: http://www.scryypy.com/view.php?image=burnquist.jpg) was created in Adobe Photoshop 7 using the Pen Tool to create and fill the vector paths.

There are a few tutorials on how to do this, but the best one for Photoshop is located here: http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/vector.asp (this is in English however)

Anyway, thanks for taking in interest in my work. Hopefully you can understand this and I haven't wasted about 5 minutes writing it all out...


----------

